# This is amazing and very cool!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

check it out.OK Go - This Too Shall Pass - Rube Goldberg Machine version - Official - YouTube


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO that was good,a lot of work went into that with all the planning and set up....


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

Ruth Goldberg- the epitome of Time Wasters.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Those guys have had a few very unique and fun to watch music videos. As for a waste of time, hardly. With our hobby, many think what we do is a waste of time. What matters is the fun of doing something like that. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

That was pretty amazing, music wasn't bad either.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Haha that was awesome, imagine how many tries it took.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

that was cool! I wish I could be there and watch the final take


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So Laurie. This is what retirement looks like with Internet - looking up cool video. Wonder what they do before internet


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You can get an idea of how many trials\failed attempts they got by seeing how many broken tv's were stacked on the side in that one scene.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Very cool. Beats the plain old domino's.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what else can i say ... you watched it , totally awesome


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

That was incredible. Must have taken many tries to get it right.


----------

